# Eterm de gentoo

## PollO

Hola haber si alguno sabeis, he pillado por emerge el Eterm , bien con la configuracion q tenia en mi antiguo linux no he logrado quitar la barra de menus antes usaba --menubar 0 , alguien lo ha logrado quitar he hecho un eterm -h y un man eterm pero no he visto nada para poder quitar este menu. Gracias

----------

## Tuxisuau

--buttonbar 0

----------

## PollO

Gracias por la info no la veia por ninguna parte

----------

